# Temporary Cat Foster Care?



## Weeze (Feb 10, 2009)

A friend of mine is going through a difficult time at the moment and needs to move in with friends until December, unfortunately she is unable to take her two nine month old cats with her. She doesn't want to give up her babies and is looking for some sort of temporary foster care until she moves into her own place.

I said I'd ask on here whether anyone knows of any options, she's looked into catteries and they are too expensive and she desperately doesn't want to place them in a rehoming centre.

I've asked friends if anyone is available to take them in until December but no one is available.

Any advice would be gratefully received.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Whereabouts in the country is she?


----------



## Weeze (Feb 10, 2009)

She's in Kent


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

We could probably help. Do you want to pm me some details?


----------



## jrodgers (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi there, 

I am also in the same boat and no one seems to be able to help! I have finally been brought to the realisation that I may need to rehome her, however all of the rehoming facilities are full!!! 

How did you get on??

Jess


----------



## dumblefix (Aug 8, 2011)

where abouts do u live?


----------



## dncuer (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi there. 

I am looking for someone to foster 2 of our cats for at least the next 3 months. We absolutly dont want to give them up and are keen for them to go to a good home temporarily. They are both house cats so cannot be let outside. 

Does anyone know anyone that might be able to help. Anywhere between London and Lincolnshire ideally?

Looking at Cattery's but they are nearly £300 PCM for both cats... keen to avoid this if I can.

Thank you.
D


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Have you got pet insurance - I just wondered if any of the pet insurance companies covered this - emergency foster? May be worth checking your policy. Just a thought.


----------



## Bookworm (Jul 28, 2012)

Hi 
I have a 5 year old male British Short hair which is microchip-ed and insured.
I am going away for 4 and a half months as of mid August and would hate to put him in a cattery for that long. Do you know anyone who may be interested in fostering him temporarily? I leave just outside of London


----------



## flev (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi bookworm - have you considered looking into getting a house sitter if you''re away for that length of time and your home will be empty? That way your cat would be able to stay at home.

There are a couple of reasonable websites for housesitters which check references etc.


----------



## Bookworm (Jul 28, 2012)

Hi Flev
Thank you for your reply. We did consider it but as we will be renting our place it is no longer an option.
However we have been lucky and a trusted friend has now offered to look after our kitty for the duration we will be away and so that is one less stress of our minds.
Thanks again
Bookworm


----------



## p4p (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi,

Have you checked out Places4Pets.com? It is a free, unique service that brings together dog owners who are looking to find a temporary home, and home owners who can provide high quality care in a safe environment.

It is 100% free to use and makes the process of finding someone to provide temporary care really easy!


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Yet another 4 year old thread dug up from nowhere


----------



## Hannah7570 (Jul 26, 2014)

Hi,

My mum has two indoor cats that are in desperate need to TEMPORARY fostering. 
We do want them back but she is currently having to find somewhere that accepts pets. 

If anyone could help it would be fantastic!! 
She lives in camberley, surrey.


----------



## AndrewAngarita (Apr 19, 2015)

hi there guys,
I live in finsbury park N4, london
I have a 1 and a half year old female cat. I have to go to hospital for 3 and a half weeks and have no one to look after her. i can provide food and a very small fee if anyone near me can help?
my cat is my life so please help!
get back to me preferably by tue.
07448774685


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

AndrewAngarita said:


> hi there guys,
> I live in finsbury park N4, london
> I have a 1 and a half year old female cat. I have to go to hospital for 3 and a half weeks and have no one to look after her. i can provide food and a very small fee if anyone near me can help?
> my cat is my life so please help!
> ...


Suggest you put this in the Rescue and Rehoming section as a separate thread, it might get lost here.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Is Oxford too far for you?


----------



## AndrewAngarita (Apr 19, 2015)

hey, thanks for ur interest. it depends as im working on a budget, how much is a return train fare from london?


----------



## AndrewAngarita (Apr 19, 2015)

just wanted to say; I only just registered last night and have received the above reply and a txt.
Good to know people are willing to help & at such short notice, thanks guys!
(also you can email me as I am low on phone credit [email protected])


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

If you have 2 offers of help, go with the nearest if you are happy with that.

Not sure how much train fare would be to get to me, but then you would need a taxi which would cost you £25 each way, unless you could find somebody to drive you.


----------



## AndrewAngarita (Apr 19, 2015)

ah ok. I could MAYBE afford the taxi both ways on the drop off but wouldnt be able to on the pick up on top of the train fare.
shame... but big thanks for your offer!


----------



## AndrewAngarita (Apr 19, 2015)

had offers from you and tiffany in birmingham. both kind but far!
will wait and see what else pops up but thanks for your offer!


----------



## Abi141 (Apr 19, 2013)

Hello, I'm not sure if anyone would be able to help but I am desperately looking for a temporary home for my nearly 1 year old cat Eddie. I currently live In worcestershire and will be moving to London on the 6th of June. I'm going to be living with my boyfriend and his brother for a month, maximum 2 months, until we've managed to find our own place to rent. Unfortunately I'm not going to be able to take Eddie with me to his brothers and am desperately looking for someone to look after him during this time. I really really don't want to have to rehome him, but I'm possibly going to be left with no choice. I've tried friends and family but haven't had any luck. Is there anyone that could please help ? I'd be looking at any place between London and Worcester. I will happily pay for all food and cat litter. If no-one is able to help would anyone be able to suggest any re-homing centres ? I really don't want to give Eddie up, but I may have too. Thank you. Abi


----------



## sammy xx (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi abi I would offer but I'm in Birmingham


----------



## sammy xx (Apr 28, 2013)

Abi141 said:


> Hello, I'm not sure if anyone would be able to help but I am desperately looking for a temporary home for my nearly 1 year old cat Eddie. I currently live In worcestershire and will be moving to London on the 6th of June. I'm going to be living with my boyfriend and his brother for a month, maximum 2 months, until we've managed to find our own place to rent. Unfortunately I'm not going to be able to take Eddie with me to his brothers and am desperately looking for someone to look after him during this time. I really really don't want to have to rehome him, but I'm possibly going to be left with no choice. I've tried friends and family but haven't had any luck. Is there anyone that could please help ? I'd be looking at any place between London and Worcester. I will happily pay for all food and cat litter. If no-one is able to help would anyone be able to suggest any re-homing centres ? I really don't want to give Eddie up, but I may have too. Thank you. Abi


Hi abi is Birmingham too far?


----------



## Victoria Farr (Aug 3, 2015)

Hi, my partner and I have become homeless and have been put in emergency accommodation by the council. We have a 3 year old cat who we really don't want to loose but can't have her in the accommodation. Does anyone know where she can be fostered until we are housed? We are in Berkshire.
Many thanks

Vikki


----------



## Sarah Urschel (Jan 10, 2016)

catcoonz said:


> Is Oxford too far for you?


Hi, are you someone who provides temporary foster care for cats in Oxford??


----------



## Emma Burford (May 24, 2016)

hi,

i have a bombay cat aged 5-6 months old called Oliver we are having to move house and our new home will not allow us to take him.  we will only be staying there for 6 months to a year while we save up along with our friends so we can all move in together. does anyone know any temporary foster carers in *lincoln* as we dont want to give up our baby he means far to much to us i have searched everywhere and feel like i am banging my head against a brick wall as we dont want him adopting and we still want to be able to see him :Banghead.

many thanks


----------



## Xtina90 (Jul 2, 2016)

Hi there,

My mum has a problem, she lives in Kingsbury (London) and she has two cats (one is mine) that she needs to find a temporary home for as her landlord wants his house back so he can sell. She wants them back but can't find any where that will take them as all the places she has tried are too expensive. She is meant to be out on the 6th July from 8am so she is worried about the cats. One is an outdoor and one is an indoor but they don't really get along with each other. Greatly appreciated if anyone can help. Thanks


----------



## Sarah Hsu (Sep 21, 2016)

Hi there,

I am having the same problem! It's so terrible! I am moving to central London for work for at least 6 months, and our new flat doesn't allow cats! And I really really don't want to give her up =( She is an house cat! If anyone can help please get in touch! Looking for anywhere where I can travel by train from London!

Many thanks =)


----------



## Michael Innes (Jul 31, 2017)

Hi there!
My girlfriend and I are planning on moving in together very soon. However, she has a cat who may be pregnant. We're not 100% sure if she is or not, but if she is, this would prevent the cat from moving in with us, causing issues of my girlfriend holding off on her (potential) job and moving in with me. I was wondering if there would be someone willing to take care of the cat and her newborns if it came to it?
We will be moving in the Chorley, Euxton area in Lancashire. Is there anyone in the Lancashire area willing to TEMPORARILY take care of the cat and her potential kittens for 2-3 months? We could work out paying you for this? The plan is to give away the kittens to a new home and then take the mother back.
If anyone is interested please contact me at [email protected].
Thank you


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Michael Innes said:


> Hi there!
> My girlfriend and I are planning on moving in together very soon. However, she has a cat who may be pregnant. We're not 100% sure if she is or not, but if she is, this would prevent the cat from moving in with us, causing issues of my girlfriend holding off on her (potential) job and moving in with me. I was wondering if there would be someone willing to take care of the cat and her newborns if it came to it?
> We will be moving in the Chorley, Euxton area in Lancashire. Is there anyone in the Lancashire area willing to TEMPORARILY take care of the cat and her potential kittens for 2-3 months? We could work out paying you for this? The plan is to give away the kittens to a new home and then take the mother back.
> If anyone is interested please contact me at [email protected].
> Thank you


Hi and welcome. I suggest a vet check to check if the cat is pregnant and if so how far gone she is. If not very far into the pregnancy then it would be a good idea to discuss spaying the cat with the vet.

I am a little confused as to why the cat, if it is pregnant, cannot move house as planned. This would be far less stressful for the cat to remain with its owner than to go to an unknown place for the duration. Kitten rearing is hard work and time consuming so asking someone to foster a cat who will be having kittens is a huge ask, especially if here are any problems or hand rearing is needed. If your girlfriend doesn't feel she can take care of the cat maybe she should consider rehoming the cat.

By the way it isn't a good idea to give kittens away free unless you are very sure who they are going to and know they will look after them well. Free to a good home kittens may be taken in by people who either don't care very much or cannot afford them or who want the kitten to feed other animals (eg reptiles) or for dog baiting or else to breed.


----------



## Michael Innes (Jul 31, 2017)

Thank you for your reply and advice 

Thing is we can't afford to take her to the vet to check (extortionate price) if she is pregnant (first time movers) and then get her spayed. The landlord will agree to one cat but may not to the kittens (we have to pay extra to keep the mother, never mind the kittens). But we will contact the landlord and see if we can temporarily keep the kittens with the mother.


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

Have you looked at Blue cross, PDSA or other pet charities? Cats Protection also offer spaying vouchers. Shopping around may find a cheaper vet. What symptoms of pregnancy is she showing?


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2017)

Spaying is £45 inc microchipping in London. Consult is £17 & that is all it will cost to tell if the cat is pregnant. If you cannot afford that, I sincerely suggest you place the cat up for permanent adoption, or, if on a low income contact CPL, Blue cross, RSPCA. 
Hi there,


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2017)

Weeze said:


> Its been just me and them since I got them at 8 weeks in november, three little bundles of kitten-ness. Since then they have been getting more and more nervous of other people when they come in to my house to the point where they all run down the stairs and across the living room floor flat as pancakes and then out and I won't see them until the next day.
> Louise


What happened to the three cats you had in 2009? as they were babies then, surely they are still alive?
Oh My Louise, you have changed sex - that was really quick!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Franlow said:


> What happened to the three cats you had in 2009? as they were babies then, surely they are still alive?
> Oh My Louise, you have changed sex - that was really quick!


These are 2 seperate posters, thread started in 2009. Most recent poster joined today. Gets confusing doesn't it !


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2017)

Sorry, BUT, the poster who posted today, posted AS Weeze, I know the original thread was started by them, but, it was definitely Weeze he posted the first 2 comments as, until my post calling him Louise, he then joined as Michael Innes. I checked 3 times Weeze had 23 posts, then it went back down to 21, they are the same person, or, he was using her login.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Franlow said:


> Sorry, BUT, the poster who posted today, posted AS Weeze, until my post calling him Louise, he then joined as Michael Innes. I checked 3 times Weeze had 23 posts, then it went back down to 21, they are the same person, or, he was using her login.


Oh, sorry , how strange ! I checked and didn't spot that, I'll go back and check again . Thanks.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Closing this , it's just too confusing. 
@Michael Innes, if you require more help could you start your own thread ?


----------

